# Searching for a school



## Cris (Feb 22, 2008)

Some of you may have noticed me posting else where looking for a sword art, but that's not going to be, um, financially feasible for the time being so I'm now on the search for an empty handed art. Using web searches I've found two. One is kempo and on first glance seems reputable(I plan to check it out first chance I get). The other seemed ok until I ran across a page that used the words "kids" "weapons" and "playing" in the same sentence and made me want to hurt whoever thought that was a good idea(not saying that its not possible for kids to learn to handle them safely... just saying it *shouldn't* be considered play). ANYways, I'm looking for recommendations in the southern Fort Worth, Texas area. Thanks in advance 

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm looking for something for more of a workout with a touch of self defense in mind of course, not really into competition, but I think I'd enjoy a little light sparring at least. Oh and nothing too hard on the knees, skiing and one of my knees had a disagreement a few years ago, and my knee lost.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html

im not familiar with the area so im not sure how many if any of the Texas links are nearby. 

hope its of some help


----------



## Blindside (Feb 22, 2008)

How about a bladed weapon art that translates to empty hand?  You have several Pekiti Tirsia Kali instructors in your area.

http://www.pt-go.com/training_instructors.asp


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 22, 2008)

You might try this school:
Dallas-Fort Worth Kendo and Iaido

Or although it's farther (Plano, TX), this one, because I know the reputation of the Instructor:
http://www.kobushinryu.net/

Here's one in Euliss, halfway between Ft Worth and Dallas, for Korean sword arts:
http://www.haidongtx.com/
(poor website, but it has contact info)

I'd recommend just looking through your local phone book, seeing what is available within a driving distance you are willing to live with,  Then, go visit each one to talk to teachers and students, watch a few lessons, and try a free lesson yourself.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2008)

Come by my school it is in Arlington off of Division where the new Cowboy stadium is going. it is in the sig.  line.


----------



## Cris (Feb 23, 2008)

Weeeellll I now have a good sized list of places to check out(compared to the one I had before anyways), starting with the one I found myself cause its really really close by(actually drove by it earlier today... the front of it could use a paint job, and the area of town its in is a pain in the butt to navigate, but I can get used to the area and the dojo's been there awhile so the paint thing is understandable ). 
Including that I have three potentials, all within a semi-reasonable driving distance. I had already planned on checking into yours Terryl and a krav maga school on the other side of 35W. The rest of the ones I found online seemed to be selling themselves too hard for my tastes(felt like the text equivalent to talking to one of the stereotypical used car salesmen). Thank you all for the suggestions, more are welcome still. I want to check out as many as I can before I make a choice.


----------

